# Does anyone know what exhaust sounds best?



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

I have a 89 240sx coupe with a RWD SR20DE (no T) engine. I was wondering what is the best sounding exhaust with this engine? I really like the TRD kazuma exhaust, but I would rather stick to an aftermarket exhaust instead of going into another company. Can anyone help me out here? If not, I'll just custom make the kazuma to fit my 240 and see how it sounds.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Moved to the S13 section from the Sentra section, for obvious reasons.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

You cant really say which exhaust sounds best. Everyone has their own taste when it comes to the noise that their car makes. I guess with exhausts, its either listen to other SR20DE motors with their exhausts (if you have the opportunity) or trial and error.


----------



## 03RedSPecV (Oct 5, 2003)

get the Apexi N1, that is if u turbo it, because it comes with like 3" piping, its really really loud. My friend's brother had it on his 92 civic hatch with gsr engine swap and it shook the house when he started it, mad loud lol. I think but am not sure, if the 3" piping w/o forced induction will cost you power because of the lesser back pressure.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

03RedSPecV said:


> get the Apexi N1, that is if u turbo it, because it comes with like 3" piping, its really really loud. My friend's brother had it on his 92 civic hatch with gsr engine swap and it shook the house when he started it, mad loud lol. I think but am not sure, if the 3" piping w/o forced induction will cost you power because of the lesser back pressure.


Sorry got to say it... not back pressure, exhaust velocity. Back pressure always sucks.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

you can get the N1 in different sizes. 3 inch is just for turbo. my friend stuck a rag in his N1 on his 240 and when he started the car, it had enough pressure to shoot the rag out 6 feet so it isnt too big for the NA motor like people think, plus it actually wont open up any horsepower on the KA anyways cause...its the KA(not enough for you to notice). its not loud enough to shake a house on a 240....unless somebody lives in a cardboard box or something


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

he has a sr20 he said not a ka24....why would someone do that or is that not a US version?


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

It's a JDM SR20DE from a S14 silvia. Don't ask me why didn't I go turbo, b/c the n/a was the only thing I could buy, without reaching into my RB26 funds.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

why would you spend money on an sr20de, while you have funds for an rb26. either put aside your RB plans and do an awesome swap with something else, or dont get the sr, spend the money doing other stuff or put it towards the rb


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

Kelso said:


> why would you spend money on an sr20de, while you have funds for an rb26. either put aside your RB plans and do an awesome swap with something else, or dont get the sr, spend the money doing other stuff or put it towards the rb


 damn, what a point made..but a custom made 2.5" exhaust with a Uras muffler sounds good on a KA..maybe itll be the same, although the APEX'i N1 is a very good sounding exhaust, akthough the JIC Bulletsounds better, at a price(heard one on some guys car at the mall, told me it was 1200 for the Titanium one..very cool)
p.s. :showpics:


----------



## 240sx Drifter (Oct 12, 2004)

IMO: Apex'i N1


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why would I spend money towards a SR20DE? I see SR20DET's all the time here, and I want to push the limits of the SR20DE engine. I want to see how much power I can manage without force-inducting it. It's going to be while before I manage to get a RB26DETT swap done. 1 I'm doing it all by myself, and 2 I need to convert it to RHD, unless I want to create a new turbo manifold for it. (like Hell I will.) That would be a pain in the ass. I have roughly about 1G for the RB26 (front Clip). Cheap as I've found one is $4700 from a R32. I would really like to use the Skyline dash, but I'll have to see when I get the front clip. 


BTW I've decided to go with the TRD kazuma exhaust. I just heard one without a resonator or cat on a 00' Celica and it was bad ass. Not to mention I can bend my own piping for it.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Also, Does anyone need anything from a KA24E engine? The people I bought the car from ran it with no oil and lock the bearings up. However, the head is still in perfect condition. send me a email at [email protected]


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

zellx2004 said:


> Why would I spend money towards a SR20DE? I see SR20DET's all the time here, and I want to push the limits of the SR20DE engine. I want to see how much power I can manage without force-inducting it. It's going to be while before I manage to get a RB26DETT swap done. 1 I'm doing it all by myself, and 2 I need to convert it to RHD, unless I want to create a new turbo manifold for it. (like Hell I will.) That would be a pain in the ass. I have roughly about 1G for the RB26 (front Clip). Cheap as I've found one is $4700 from a R32. I would really like to use the Skyline dash, but I'll have to see when I get the front clip.
> 
> 
> BTW I've decided to go with the TRD kazuma exhaust. I just heard one without a resonator or cat on a 00' Celica and it was bad ass. Not to mention I can bend my own piping for it.



i donno but correct me if i'm wrong but isn't the R32 motor the RB20DET??? and the RB26DETT from a R34?....that's what i have always heard, but i could be mistaken


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

i believe your right.

why do you want to blow your money pushing an NA sr, when your trying to do an rb26 swap? i dont think youv got your priorities straight ,or your not thinking ahead very well.id be saving every penny and putting it toward s the real project. by the way i think youve underestimated the cost of the rb26swap, and difficulty.as of right now, theres not a lot for this swap, so your probably gonna have to fab up a lot of shit....although with the way your spending your money on other things im doubting youll ever get to your goal.

im still quite confused as to why you want the hassle of an rb26dett, and why you baught a naturally aspirated sr20 to screw with.the sr is gonna rob your wallet if your trying to build it up dude


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

The sr20 is just a project. I'm doing everything myself. I positive I can fabricate anything for my 240. I want to see how much torque and power I can get from a sr20. When I get my RB26 conversion, the sr20 is going into something else. (can't say what right now). And as for me never reaching my goals, I work 3 jobs and I'm getting there very quick. I found a RB26DETT front clip for $4700. I'm looking into that right now.


----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

My Exhaust sounds the best....
The Question was. Who's exhaust sounds the best!? Correct!!?? Well, MINE. That is why I had it made that way.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

no. the question is WHAT exhaust sounds best.

by the way, putting toyota stuff on a nissan might not sound the same you know...it could sound awesome on the toyota but i have my doubts about it on a nissan...


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

I just got the OBX Type-H (wtf ever, its just a 3" SS exhaust)

ill post sound clips/vids when i install it









(of course i wont be using that downpipe)


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

no offense but ive heard nothing good of OBX products.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

anything is better than stock


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

TheNose247 said:


> i donno but correct me if i'm wrong but isn't the R32 motor the RB20DET??? and the RB26DETT from a R34?....that's what i have always heard, but i could be mistaken


Boy, its been getting worse since I left.

The RB26DETT was used in all inceptions of the Skyline between R32-34. The RB20DET was used as a lower-trim motor between the R31-33 (highest trim on R31 to be specific.)


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Kelso said:


> no offense but ive heard nothing good of OBX products.



so have i... But, when you are running open header.. and hate the Megan Racing exhaust.. The obx is the next best thing... I have owned a few OBX products myself, and nothing has ever been anything less than what i expected of it... and never has anything i purchased from them broke.. i guess im just lucky


----------

